# Soldier's Joy - mando basics lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

a quick look at the way i play the elements of this bluegrass standard.....thanks for watching!


YouTube - Soldier's Joy (mandolin lesson) - by Tonedr


----------

